# D*.com DVR Scheduler for TiVo...when?



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

It was announced a while back that the series 2 TiVos would also work with directv.com's online DVR scheduling.

Any update as to when this may happen?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I haven't seen any updated release information.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Nothing new from our friends at DIRECTV on this.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

My HR10-250 now shows up online when choosing to schedule a recording; specifically, I now see 'family room' in the dropdown in addition to the other two rooms with HR20s. I've just sent a request to record a show in about an hour. Let's see if it works.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jgriffin7 said:


> My HR10-250 now shows up online when choosing to schedule a recording; specifically, I now see 'family room' in the dropdown in addition to the other two rooms with HR20s. I've just sent a request to record a show in about an hour. Let's see if it works.


What software version do you have on your HR10-250?


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

jgriffin7 said:


> My HR10-250 now shows up online when choosing to schedule a recording; specifically, I now see 'family room' in the dropdown in addition to the other two rooms with HR20s. I've just sent a request to record a show in about an hour. Let's see if it works.


Funny, Is it only for HR-10's, cuz I don't see my R10 in the drop down.

And did you have any luck with the program you scheduled?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Just checked and my HR10's are listed as well. No R10 or HDVR2.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweet!

Now if they'll get the R10 on-line, I'll be set!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I also just noticed this on my HR10-250 as well when I went to record a show via DirecTV.com.

I would try to set it up, but mine are not hooked to a phone line right now. Maybe I should hook one up.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

If you look at the Tivo Community website they have a thread where people see software 6.4a is being fed onto their machines. It is not available yet but once Directv gives the machines the go-ahead, it will be time.

Actually, one person with a hacked unit was able to force 6.4a to load and he says the overlap protection and the recycle bin is in there.

It won't be long now!!!!


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Lee L said:


> I also just noticed this on my HR10-250 as well when I went to record a show via DirecTV.com.
> 
> I would try to set it up, but mine are not hooked to a phone line right now. Maybe I should hook one up.


You don't need the phone line, the requests are sent via satellite.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I've tried scheduling several programs and they're not showing up in the To Do List on my HR10-250. I'm on 6.3f. Just now, it looks like the scheduler is not available, so maybe DirecTV's having problems with it.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

TomF said:


> I've tried scheduling several programs and they're not showing up in the To Do List on my HR10-250. I'm on 6.3f. Just now, it looks like the scheduler is not available, so maybe DirecTV's having problems with it.


The scheduler on the website will not work anyway unless you have 6.4a running on your HR10-250.


----------

